# What are these goats?



## cleo (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi!
We don't know the breeds of our two goats, Mavis and Molly.  Can anyone help?  Thanks!

Here is Mavis:






Here is Molly:


----------



## houndit (Jan 27, 2010)

Mavis at least is Alpine.  I am not sure about Molly.  She might be also.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2010)

1st one is definitely an Alpine, the second one could be all Alpine or Alpine x to Togg...she's got a wider, Togg looking face to me.

Both are very, very pretty and healthy looking ladies!

ETA...for some reason, I'm thinking Ob x Togg on the second...but since all 3 are Swiss breeds, it's kinda hard to pin down.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm with Roll..

#1 - Alpine, or very strong Alpine cross
#2 - Oberhasli/Toggenburg cross

On #2, the thick black stripe down the back is straight-up Oberhasli, and the white butt and white marks over her eyes are very Toggish.

They're great looking goats, btw.  I'd be proud to have those two in my own herd.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 28, 2010)

First is Alpine, "cou blanc" color

Second, Alpine or Alpine cross. If an Alpine, color would be chamoisee


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 28, 2010)

Call me crazy, but I don't think the second one is an Ober cross. I'd have to say she's a regular Alpine, or possibly mixed with Togg like others have said. Check out this Alpine doe (second picture down).  I think her head is too blocky to be Ober.


----------



## cleo (Jan 28, 2010)

Here she is from the front:


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2010)

Mavis is gorgeous!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2010)

That head screams Togg to me...
The "Ob" part of my guess is just the coloring, not the head...and Alpines can be any color...but I'm pretty sure there's some Togg in her family tree.

I say again...both are really beautiful!


----------

